# transport???



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone know how to get a reptile from nuneaton to swindon, wiltshire?


----------



## The Snake Girl (Oct 15, 2008)

I have never heard of Nuneaton before but i have heard of Swindon, I go to college there. 

I took some of my snakes on a bus before. I put them in pillow cases separately and tied it up using an elastic band. They could still breathe as it was a cotton pillow case and i put them in one of those Sainsbury's strong bags to carry them. I bought a heat pad from Boots and put it in the bag with them so they weren't freezing cold.It was safe for them and no-one knew that i had them. 

You could also use a faunarium to put them in and use a heat pad. Just don't put the heat pad in with them as it may get too hot for them. I done this when i bought one of my snakes from Bristol and brought him back in the car.

I hope this helps 
xxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if you are unable to do it yourself, someone like myself (gremlin rides)

or Reptile Taxi, (cat- xXfoofoolafluffXx and Ditta)

would be happy to do a quote for the trip.

to give you an idea, we both work on milage from postcode to postcode, and the milage charge is normally around 50p a mile.

hth

Nerys


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

And how do you keep them warm on route?


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

I understand that Reptile Taxi (and the type) are very good and have a sufficient set up to ensure your reps get where they need to be in excellent condition.


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

That's cool just don't understand how they do it lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

air con in the car helps.. i can heat mine to 28C all over if needed.. gets a tad warm for me at that level it has to be said!

i have the ability to run heat mats from the car too, if its really cold, or other supplemental heating devices.

although to be honest, most reps travel better at a cooler range of temps.

when a reptile is cooler, due to the nature of their thermoregulation, they are less active and become less stressed in transit than they do if they are heated. its a common misconception that a reptile in transit must be kept as warm as the hot end of a viv... the vast majority travel better at the lower end of their range.

the heat packs you can get can be lethal if not used well, some heat up to around 50oC, and have been the cause of deaths in transit in the past

(not i hasten to add. with either Gremliins or RT)

hth

Nerys


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh right that seems cool! I know where to come if mine ever need to do a long journey. I tend to keep car warm but not hot and my beardie goes to sleep and my leo just sat looking out when i took him!


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

105miles ill do it for £100 lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hopper said:


> 105miles ill do it for £100 lol


lol indeed..

its also worth noting that if you are transporting animals for commercial gain

(ie you are asking money for it, regardless of whether its just to cover your petrol costs..)

then by law now, if the trip is over 40 miles, you are required to have a SVS license from DEFRA. either an SV1 which covers you for trips of 8 hours or less, or an SV2 which covers you for trips of over 8 hours.

hopper, you maps are a little out of date. its actually

*From*: Nuneaton,Warwickshire
*To*: Swindon,Wiltshire
*Distance*: 80.0 miles Show in kilometres
*Time*: 2 hr 2 min

hth

Nerys


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

Nerys said:


> lol indeed..
> 
> its also worth noting that if you are transporting animals for commercial gain
> 
> ...


ok :lol2:


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

*Transport*

hi i run a licenced animal transportation service i could : victory:move it for you.


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

morning nerys:mf_dribble:


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/992/1226001761dq3.png[/img][/url]


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Is that better?:lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

*nice one*

how id you do that been trying for ages:2thumb:


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

we are also DEFRA approved, so we can do it for you also.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

RICHARD OWEN said:


> morning nerys:mf_dribble:


morning Richard : victory:

((lol))

nice banner jobbie thinging...

(((to make it come up as an image on here.. type







directly after the .png)))

my car magnets came today  along with cards pens and a coupla stickers for the car... :2thumb::2thumb:

magnet.. 










car sticker..










cards are same design as the magnet.. quite pleased, even all the little pictures have come out ok 

N


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

just the job was it Dee who supplied you with the pens and cards?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, but i will talk to him about the next lot.. they were ordered before i saw his post on LF

i had some special offer thing at vistaprint.. its actually just one of the basic vista templates, but tweaked to my spec's needless to say... was chuffed to find a skunk design that i could use!

i only got five pens.. lol..

((well i figured i cannot see many people wanting to buy a pen somehow.. and i cannot afford to give them away for free just yet.. well not unless dee gives me a seriously good deal on them!))

N


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

put me down for one allways losing mine :lol2:


----------

